# Towing With Armada



## sprinklerdog (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi all,

Anyone towing with a nissan armada? Any comments on this?

We currently tow a 250 rss with my titan but I'm thinking about downsizing it which means we would use my wife's armada. Its a 2010 with the tow package and rated to take the weight, but i don't know how it would handle compared to the titan.

Any input is appreciated. Thanks!

Geo


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm sure some others will have a better answer for your question. Until then, you could use the free Before You Buy RV app and plug in the required ratings and weights to know if the Armada has enough rear axle ratings for the tongue weight. The other question that has to be answered is, is the Armada too short to tow the 250 RSS?


----------



## AngryA (Apr 29, 2013)

I am currently towing a 2003 21RS with a 2007 Armada LE with the heavy duty tow package. I don't know the weight difference between the two trailers but, I have no problem towing with the Armada.

A few things to consider:
1. Tow with the "Tow Mode" on and the truck in 4th gear.
2. The rear springs in the Armada LE need a little help. I installed air bags as my auto leveling never worked.
3. Use a WD hitch setup with an anti-sway bar.

I have had no issues (other than abysmal MPGs) pulling the Outback with the Armada. Do I wish I had more power? Yes. But the truck is used for kid hauling when it's not towing.

Hit mw up with any questions you might have.

CHEERS
AA


----------



## 4 In Virginia (Jan 8, 2012)

We used to tow a BH312 with our Armada but it was a white knuckle drive at anything above 50mph. Most of this came (in my opinion) from the short wheel base, i got a lot of sway even with an equalizer system. Fully loaded the 312 came in about 10k lbs... I believe the Armada and Titan are on the same frame --- but could be wrong


----------



## sprinklerdog (Aug 27, 2013)

The Armada and Titan are same frame if the Titan is a short box. Mine in a long box so I have a longer wheelbase. The Armada has auto levelers and they working fine. Still have warranty if any issues develop. I don't worry about fuel economy as it is what it is. I currently use a WD anti-sway hitch and wouldn't tow without it. A few other forum searches have turned up lots of positive information so I'm not to worried about towing with the Armada.

Thanks for the input!

Geo


----------



## MattFromPA (Aug 31, 2011)

How did you make out with the Armada versus the Titan? I have no issues pulling my 21RS with a 2008 Armada LE. I wonder if the longer trailer 'behaves' OK with the smaller Armada wheelbase.


----------



## AngryA (Apr 29, 2013)

MattFromPA said:


> How did you make out with the Armada versus the Titan? I have no issues pulling my 21RS with a 2008 Armada LE. I wonder if the longer trailer 'behaves' OK with the smaller Armada wheelbase.


MattFromPA,

Do you have any issues with your auto leveling system? Mine is completely shot. If you had the same problem what did you do(if anything) to help improve the rear end.

Thanks,
AA


----------



## MattFromPA (Aug 31, 2011)

AngryA said:


> How did you make out with the Armada versus the Titan? I have no issues pulling my 21RS with a 2008 Armada LE. I wonder if the longer trailer 'behaves' OK with the smaller Armada wheelbase.


MattFromPA,

Do you have any issues with your auto leveling system? Mine is completely shot. If you had the same problem what did you do(if anything) to help improve the rear end.

Thanks,
AA
[/quote]

AngryA,

I don't think mine is bad. Did the air compressor on yours quit? I understand that is common. I hear it run periodically. Haven't been out with the camper this year though, so hopefully it works OK when I do finally get out. Given the stout springs on the Armada and the relatively light tongue weight of the 21RS, I could probably get by without it.

Matt


----------



## sprinklerdog (Aug 27, 2013)

We haven't had a chance to get the trailer out yet. With the year end choir performances and dance competitions there is no way to get out of the city before the end of June. We been to the unit to make sure it wintered okay and that's all I have been able to do with it. I can wait a bit longer, we have a two week road trip planned to Vancouver Island so I've got to survive til July! 
Hopefully we get a quick weekend in with it before we go. At this point in time I still have my Titan but I'm going to prep the Armada in case I sell my truck. I will post the results.

Geo


----------

